# sigma 150-500mm



## nojeb96 (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking at buying the sigma 150-500 lens for sports photography can anyonw give me some advice on it please. I heard its a average lens but i need some guiding please


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2013)

PM SCraig ... he has a good copy! I bought two, and sent them both back.. so I am not a good person to ask!


----------



## manicmike (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd say it does pretty well. This was taken about 2 years ago.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> PM SCraig ... he has a good copy! I bought two, and sent them both back.. so I am not a good person to ask!



No need, I'm here.

Charlie's right, I have one and love it.  Like any lens it has limitations but work within them and it's an excellent lens.  If something happened to it I'd buy another one just like it.


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2013)

I had 2 of them that we used for shooting actions sports and considered the 150-500 mm a great lens for the price.


----------



## David8 (Feb 26, 2013)

nojeb96 said:


> Looking at buying the sigma 150-500 lens for sports photography can anyonw give me some advice on it please. I heard its a average lens but i need some guiding please



As well as what SCraig said, check this out Sigma 150-500mm review | Cameralabs, you prompted me to read it as well. I think it may be one of my next lenses.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am still tempted to try another one... lol!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 26, 2013)

KmH said:


> I had 2 of them that we used for shooting actions sports and considered the 150-500 mm a great lens for the price.



I agree. I don't take many sports pictures, but I've gotten some good results with the one I have.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I am still tempted to try another one... lol!



I'll rent you mine


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2013)

What are you hoping to shoot with it?


----------



## hopdaddy (Feb 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I am still tempted to try another one... lol!


 It took 4 before I got a good copy .The first two were total Crap and would not focus . I actually had Adorama test the Third lens before sending it . Even then the first one they tested #3    was a bad copy . Helen Oster took good care of me ,and made sure all problems were fixed to my satisfaction .
As to  the lens. For the price ,It is a good lens . down side is no auto focus with a TC .


----------



## SCraig (Feb 26, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> ... down side is no auto focus with a TC .


Mine will autofocus fine on my D7000 with a 1.4 TC.


----------



## hopdaddy (Feb 26, 2013)

SCraig said:


> hopdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > ... down side is no auto focus with a TC .
> ...


That is good News for me !  I plan on an up-grade from the D90 very soon .....I will be looking into it closer . Thanks for the Info !


----------



## SCraig (Feb 26, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> That is good News for me !  I plan on an up-grade from the D90 very soon .....I will be looking into it closer . Thanks for the Info !


Yep!  Crop-sensor camera with a 500mm lens and a 1.4 TC = 500 x 1.4 x 1.5 = 1050mm equivalent focal length.  As long as there is plenty of light so I can keep a decent shutter speed it works pretty well.


----------



## nojeb96 (Mar 13, 2013)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> What are you hoping to shoot with it?


Mainly sports and landscapes. Another piece of hopefully useful info is i have a 600d.


----------

